#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸>漫畫&遊戲

## 巴薩查

基本上這支應該滿好猜的
第一次登場於PS2的遊戲當中(而且還是主角!!)
爾後又推出前傳性質的漫畫
而這次的圖就是從漫畫中轉出來的XD

首先來張近照


被觸手綑綁
圖很大

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 雷德托爾

恩...
沒看錯的話應該是超級機器人大戰裡的虎王機

不過漫畫我只看過HOBBY的半美式畫風
這種畫風漫畫沒看過呢

----------


## 無名龍

沒錯ㄚ~~~這是機戰裡面的虎王阿~~~(熱血!)
位什麼沒有給她畫動畫(淚奔)
人家想要看動畫啦!!!

----------


## 小劍

那一個漫畫，
是不是〝超機人 龍虎王傳奇〞呀！
在印象中應該是沒錯吧！
好像最主要是在說虎王機和龍王機的故事！

----------


## 巴薩查

囧

放太久都忘記要解答了金拍謝

不過正解的確是虎王機!

跟其他系列比起來
算是獸味很重的一台超機人

MAQH的連結
以下是阿法2中第一次登場

虎王機

http://www.mahq.net/mecha/srw/alpha1/tg-1.htm

與龍王機盒體變身為虎龍王
http://www.mahq.net/mecha/srw/og2/srg-03t.htm

而阿法3中的真．虎龍王

http://www.mahq.net/mecha/srw/alpha3/shinkoryuoh.htm

另外這隻出過模型


http://www.geocities.jp/a5003i/omoty...w_Koryuou.html
只是要價台幣3800= =+

最後很貼心的副上
超機人 龍虎王傳奇 上卷!
http://forum.ani-comic.hk/viewthread.php?tid=47579

----------

